# When will the prolofic poster hit 10000 ?



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a bit of fun but with a prize attached, based on MrBoots ( AKA Perger Lover ) post count (our most prolific poster by a country mile) he is soon to reach the elusive 10000 post mark! (only 1000 for posts of any substance) and be in a club of one for a long time. So the competition is when, date and time do you think the 10000 mark will be reached?

Answers via pm only so that boots doesnt see it, I will colate the list and announced the winner when he passess the mark, nearest gets it.

winner will get a pair of illy espresso cups and saucers.

Any slap chat and smack talk can still be posted here.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would say if less than 500 of any worth ......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was being kind


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I was being kind












One less post to go


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

We really need some kind of quality control for things like this. The post count or any sort of milestone should be based on "useful" posts and not pointless posts stating the obvious.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> We really need some kind of quality control for things like this. The post count or any sort of milestone should be based on "useful" posts and not pointless posts stating the obvious.....


Do you think there should be quality control for pointless posts?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think there should be quality control for pointless posts?


Would be a quite forum!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So no humour, no guiding hands, no banter. I will get my coat


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> We really need some kind of quality control for things like this. The post count or any sort of milestone should be based on "useful" posts and not pointless posts stating the obvious.....


I though in general moderation was a bad thing ???????


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

But now you're encouraging him CC! Never give a sucker an even break is what they say!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and now he has tipped the 9000 mark


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> We really need some kind of quality control for things like this. The post count or any sort of milestone should be based on "useful" posts and not pointless posts stating the obvious.....


Reset my stats at 9999









Wind me back like some knackered old car .....

Or by all means go through my posts and mark as useful or not ( or just reset my stats









Post count doesn't mean a lot to me , it really doesn't

Am presuming you werent being serious also


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

too many smiley faces boots, its hurting isnt it? dont worry there are planty here that love ya boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Better ? Edited as meant to say you weren't being serious......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You can't hurt me

I'm not real...

Mrboots2u is simply a failed attempt at creating the worlds biggest spambot...

Unfortunately only old zx81 and spectrum computers were used. This means that it can only post on the first forum it joined. It is now stuck in a loop , generating random posts from stock words such as ek43, lever, ratio, caption....

Worrying bootsbot has been showing signs of learning recently and is due to become sentient in august 2014...judgement day becons....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> &#8230; generating random posts from stock words such as ek43, lever, ratio, caption...










too funny!

But then you do also offer us noobs some sage advice (or is that Sage advice?)

Et tu Brewtus?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've just noticed he's on more than 600 posts a month!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

This thread and boot's million replies has affected my estimate! Going to have to alter it by 20 minutes.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Poor old boots!! He'll make the big 10,000 by end of week.. Joking a side its people like boots that make this forum friendly and responsive.. You can just tell hes a ruddy decent chap..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

September 23rd at around 7.46 pm and it will be a post about his latte art and or his 10000 post.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

10,000 Boots party?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

clearly the cat cant read!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

come on folks only 6 entries so far.....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Boots seems to have slowed down on the posts the last few days!

Made him paranoid you have...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Boots seems to have slowed down on the posts the last few days!
> 
> Made him paranoid you have...


Nah, just pacing himself before the final push.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

C'mon Bootsy keep it up, you gotta do me proud!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not think mods should get any recognition at all for posting. Boots should beg stripped of his 5000 badge and get a life!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beg stripped? Is that Freudian.....and hello pot I'm kettle.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There used to be an american tv programme, I am guessing early in the seventies where the intro was of an american cavalry office being kicked out of the company, his sword taken from him and ceremoniously broken in two and handed back to him before being forced to make the walk of shame....thats the sort of thing I was thinking of boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumably stripped again.?....you need to up the dose today Mr Kidd it isn't working


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just think of all the extra posts you can reply to boots bay....getting closer all the time!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> clearly the cat cant read!!


i wondered why no one else was posting . DOH who do i PM ? MR boots ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

lol no pm CC mate!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> There used to be an american tv programme, I am guessing early in the seventies where the intro was of an american cavalry office being kicked out of the company, his sword taken from him and ceremoniously broken in two and handed back to him before being forced to make the walk of shame....thats the sort of thing I was thinking of boots


Aaaaaargh - I remember that! but until dfk's link I had forgotten it was Chuck Connors.

Even stranger I had forgotten that it was in B&W.

And double Aaaaaargh! It has now started me thinking about another similar era "Cavalry" Show - *F-Troop!!!* and that was truly awful!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wondering if Boots can actually change his own post count, with his POWERS!

Would make for an interesting game if so.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Just wondering if Boots can actually change his own post count, with his POWERS!
> 
> Would make for an interesting game if so.


Maybe you should count them all for verification


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Maybe you should count them all for verification


What a horrible thing to wish upon someone


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Daren said:


> What a horrible thing to wish upon someone


No, No - It's alright!!

He only suggested counting them not reading them!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Drewster said:


> No, No - It's alright!!
> 
> He only suggested counting them not reading them!


I did misread Urbs comment and thought he was suggesting reading them.... can you imagine! It would be like some sadistic torture


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Chapter 1 The Rancilio Silvia Years.......(well weeks).....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooooo thus is getting close now folks, all entries are shut so let's see when this will happen


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I reckon I'm looking pretty good!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> I reckon I'm looking pretty good!


Plastic surgery since I last saw you then Milan?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a long way off!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Plastic surgery since I last saw you then Milan?


Coffee enemas every alternate Tuesday.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't the world as we know it end when Boots hits 10k?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Doesn't the world as we know it end when Boots hits 10k?


I ascend and become a being of 22 plus EY.....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> In ascend and become a being of 22 plus EY.....


I think you've successfully made it into your own alternate dimension with that comment Boots?!?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> In ascend and become a being of 22 plus EY.....


Have you been on that Marley roast Boots? Lee Scratch Perry swears by it!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think that as he approaches 10k posts, the other mods should gang-up and delete posts so that he never gets there!

What is the online equivalent of verbal diarrhoea? Digital diarrhoea?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I think that as he approaches 10k posts, the other mods should gang-up and delete posts so that he never gets there!


You are a wicked man!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I think that as he approaches 10k posts, the other mods should gang-up and delete posts so that he never gets there!
> 
> What is the online equivalent of verbal diarrhoea? Digital diarrhoea?


Do u want your tamper back ........


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> We really need some kind of quality control for things like this. The post count or any sort of milestone should be based on "useful" posts and not pointless posts stating the obvious.....


Hear Hear


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Feeling the love tonight


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If enough people bung me a tenner he might not make 10000 posts....

Unless Mrboots2u bungs me lots of elevensies


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> We really need some kind of quality control for things like this. The post count or any sort of milestone should be based on "useful" posts and not pointless posts stating the obvious.....


+2 on this. I agreed we should encourage useful posts and not pointless ones!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Or not count any posts made in his moderating capacity.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> +2 on this. I agreed we should encourage useful posts and not pointless ones!


Does anyone else agree with discouraging pointless posts?

Maybe we should set up a sub forum relating to them?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Or not count any posts made in his moderating capacity.


Or do a word count rather than post count


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does anyone else agree with discouraging pointless posts?
> 
> Maybe we should set up a sub forum relating to them?


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*

*
*Where would we be without them?

Well OK where would *I* be without them?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Instead of a "Thank for this post" or "Like this post" there should be a tab for "Boring"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Instead of a "Thank for this post" or "Like this post" there should be a tab for "Boring"


Or one for grumpy..........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> If enough people bung me a tenner he might not make 10000 posts....
> 
> Unless Mrboots2u bungs me lots of elevensies


Are you defining enough as 1 then ?

ill get a new profile ...

mrboots2u2.1


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*
> 
> *
> *Where would we be without them?
> ...


I'd probably have a negative post count for starters. I'd probably also be making better but more miserable coffee too.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'd probably have a negative post count for starters. I'd probably also be making better but more miserable coffee too.


And NOBODY wants miserable coffee!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you defining enough as 1 then ?
> 
> ill get a new profile ...
> 
> mrboots2u2.1


It would only take a year to get to another 10000 though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Drewster said:


> And NOBODY wants miserable coffee!!


You'd probably be happier in your ignorance though


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You'd probably be happier in your ignorance though


I've got loads of experience of being happy in ignorance.... well to be honest I've got loads of experience of being ignorant!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 8880
I have a feeling tonight's the night , getting the fireworks ready as I post .


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I have a feeling tonight's the night , getting the fireworks ready as I post .


Mmmmmmmm a late spurt maybe?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Errr nope. .. Today then? ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Errr nope. .. Today then? 


Well I am surprised, all gone a bit quite ! Hope coffee chap remembered everyone's predictions .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

what happens if he stops at 9999?

he might start a new account and start trolling us all


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Will he get a 10000 badge ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will he get a 10000 badge ?


No - because the forum will crash irreparably


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As this scenario was never envisaged - guessing Boots will be stuck on 9999 permanently no matter how often he posts thereafter


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Cor the tension !


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Right, whose going to come up with the custom badge for him? Someone with better graphic design skills.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone needs to make a thread he can't avoid, like one about Spock listening to vinyl while refracting an EK shot


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got some suggestions for a new badge for Bootsy when he hits 10k:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I've got some suggestions for a new badge for Bootsy when he hits 10k:


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

6k posts behind you so a fair bit of room to judge


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the other mods (and Glenn) should take it on turns to delete his 9,999th post each time so that he never gets to 10,000!

Should he slip through the net, then I liked Charlie's third suggested avatar!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When Boots hits 10k posts, he will be granted supernatural powers - amongst which will be deleting inappropriate posts by mere thought alone - be afraid, very afraid

View attachment 8891


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

How about these?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> How about these?


No, no, no! Much too heroic. We need pathetic! It is much more suitable!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

And no sign of mrboots ???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> And no sign of mrboots ???


Christ I post too much.

I'm not posting enough.

Make yer minds up...


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Come on boots

4 zeros approaching

i think you should stop at 10000 and open a new account

MrBootsTuTu

maybe a raffle with proceeds towards the sparkly little off the shoulder number?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And to celebrate - 10,000 coffees...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Christ I post too much.
> 
> I'm not posting enough.
> 
> Make yer minds up...


For the people who thing you post too much , why did you post this ?

For the people who don't think you post enough , could you elaborate ?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> For the people who thing you post too much , why did you post this ?
> 
> For the people who don't think you post enough , could you elaborate ?


POTD!! 

14 to go


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just five more posts to go a couple of people are pretty close to getting this really close!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't stand the tension - I'm trying to work at home but just can't concentrate on it.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think he's just being bashful now


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder whether he could get to 9,999 and then see how long he can hold out before the milestone post!!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

So, what would tempt him?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> So, what would tempt him?


Perhaps a question about which grinder to buy. Or maybe a thread on how to build a cat repelling wall


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

working dog said:


> Perhaps a question about which grinder to buy. Or maybe a thread on how to build a cat repelling wall


 I've tried it but I suspect that he might have seen through it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I've tried it but I suspect that he might have seen through it.


He can see through walls now?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It's like watching cricket on ceefax.?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

at the end of the day, does anybody actually give a toss? as much as I like boots, I am more interested in watching the clouds go by!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suggest this may be a better use of time ...

http://www.watching-paint-dry.com


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes those happt enough to contribute with a guess toget the cups might care, but only those people.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

agreed.......i do not want the cups, so i will not e entering the raffle......even if I did want the cups, i would not enter the raffle.....if that makes sense!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> agreed.......i do not want the cups, so i will not e entering the raffle......even if I did want the cups, i would not enter the raffle.....if that makes sense!


did you enter the raffle ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> I've tried it but I suspect that he might have seen through it.


Not much of a wall if you can see through it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you reading any of this mr boots ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> It's like watching cricket on ceefax.


Have you ever watched a penalty shoot out on ceefax, it was a confusing experience

Blackpool v s****horpe play off semi finals 1991

we didn't know if the 'O" was a goal or the 'X' was a miss


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Getting closer


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With all the fame and publicity that comes with the momentous achievement of hitting 10k, Boots will be looking for an agent to handle his media events, appearances, interviews etc and manage his diary. Applications with CV to Glenn.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what is ceefax?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think you should handle the applications patrick


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> what is ceefax?


Aaah, a Teletext boy obviously!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> what is ceefax?


 Hey if you missed it there is a box set


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Hey if you missed it there is a box set


Is it available on Blu ray? I've heard they do a special edition with bonus Teletext Advent calendars

Come on Boots only 3 more to go....are we going to be cutting to Chris Evans live in the BBC studio to cover the countdown?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Hey if you missed it there is a box set


did anyone used to play bamboozled?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Stop drawing it out mr boots , we have got you a cake and everything ! Some people have had to go home !


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Stop drawing it out mr boots , we have got you a cake and everything ! Some people have had to go home !


C'Mon Boots...... This is like watching paint dry!!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Stop drawing it out mr boots , we have got you a cake and everything ! Some people have had to go home !


 Not only did I have to go home, I had to go to bed, woke up about 3.00 am and checked to see if the party might have got going again but no. The cake will be okay for a day or so.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

aaronb said:


> did anyone used to play bamboozled?


Yes i was a bamboozled addict...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

told you he'd stop posting around 9,999


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

One more to go ....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Not only did I have to go home, I had to go to bed, woke up about 3.00 am and checked to see if the party might have got going again but no. The cake will be okay for a day or so.


Celebration plans ruined, I have had to pay up the dancing girls, their manager muttering about a retainer as they drove off into the distance , the fireworks have all got damp and apparently one of the elephants has escaped overnight because some mischievous SOB let the marquee down , which caused a panic ..... All the best plans ruined.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Celebration plans ruined, I have had to pay up the dancing girls, their manager muttering about a retainer as they drove off into the distance , the fireworks have all got damp and apparently one of the elephants has escaped overnight because some mischievous SOB let the marquee down , which caused a panic ..... All the best plans ruined.


 You don't suspect it was Boots that let the marquee down? And let's have a forum whip round so you don't have to carry all the costs of this - I know what a headache it was for you to organise it all in the first place.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

C'Mon lads lets get the chant going.....

*ONE* more post!

*ONE *more post!

*ONE* more post!

*ONE *more post!

*ONE* more post!

*ONE *more post!

*ONE* more post!

Give me a *BEEEE......*

*
*Give me an *OOOOOOOO.....*

*
*Give me a *T.....*

*
*Give me a *SEEEEEEEE.....*

*
*What have you got????

*BOOTSIE!!!!!*


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Not only did I have to go home, I had to go to bed, woke up about 3.00 am and checked to see if the party might have got going again but no. The cake will be okay for a day or so.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've done this to him for everyone's sanity


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice try Daren but I think posts are made with fingers?? What have you done to them?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:



> Nice try Daren but I think posts are made with fingers?? What have you done to them?


This...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ouch! Memo to self - never upset Darren


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I can't understand what all the fuss it's only a number ......

For those that are new, here is what you missed ... ( not a lot )


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Now how did he manage to type that with no hands?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I can't understand what all the fuss it's only a number ......
> 
> For those that are new, here is what you missed ... ( not a lot )












Congratulations Boots - and that's what you've been up to in the secret squirrel lab - counting through all your wonderful posts and working on the pie chart.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 8912
Well done mr boots , keep posting dude as much as you like you make/put the sunshine into the forum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And the winner of the cups is...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Is it illy limited collection cups or just plain old white demitasse with the Illy logo?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Why dont you guys go all the way and award Daren a free surgery???

;D


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulation Mrboots. Must have missed some of your posts though, happily I don't remember this category!

View attachment 8913


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> And the winner of the cups is...........


No one? Hmm, I reckon the post count went straight from 9,999 to 10,001. After all, Mods have the power to alter post counts....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Heligan said:


> No one? Hmm, I reckon the post count went straight from 9,999 to 10,001. After all, Mods have the power to alter post counts....


Are you suggesting a re-count?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Urbs - I'm volunteering you to recount all the posts - I've never really liked you*


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Boots. The forum is a better place with your input and great banter.......Oh yes and you know a thing or two about coffee.

Have you been given the keys to Lancaster for reaching this prestigious bench mark?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

* that was a joke - love you really mate


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

So which post was it that tipped the 10000 mark? I hope it was something worthy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Heligan said:


> No one? Hmm, I reckon the post count went straight from 9,999 to 10,001. After all, Mods have the power to alter post counts....


Well spotted


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Urbs - I'm volunteering you to recount all the posts - I've never really liked you*


LOL...I'm setting up a live stream where I'll read aloud every one of them if you can tick them off.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> So which post was it that tipped the 10000 mark? I hope it was something worthy


I think it was moderated because of it's obscene content


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> LOL...I'm setting up a live stream where I'll read aloud every one of them if you can tick them off.


I've got human rights - that would be oppressive and torturous.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> So which post was it that tipped the 10000 mark? I hope it was something worthy


A rant on: the awfulness of Lavazza, Nespresso, newbies not weighing shots and relying on volume as a measurement tool, members not reading the 'for sale' rules ect ect.

Had to pull it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Froggy style is the closest of all the entries, the cat Linux was next, hence his obsession with getting more replies from boots earlier in the thread, well done all, but joking aside, MrBOOTS may be the most prolific poster but the input that he gives and the time he gives is of such value to many.

So congratulations boots you are a very valued member of this lovely community of ours.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> A rant on: the awfulness of Lavazza, Nespresso, newbies not weighing shots and relying on volume as a measurement tool, members not reading the 'for sale' rules ect ect.
> 
> Had to pull it


On behalf of all CFUK members let me be the first to say "Thank you"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> A rant on: the awfulness of Lavazza, Nespresso, newbies not weighing shots and relying on volume as a measurement tool, members not reading the 'for sale' rules ect ect.
> 
> Had to pull it


Folk aiming to make coffee as good as Starbucks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Froggy style is the closest of all the entries, the cat Linux was next, hence his obsession with getting more replies from boots earlier in the thread, well done all, but joking aside, MrBOOTS may be the most prolific poster but the input that he gives and the time he gives is of such value to many.
> 
> So congratulations boots you are a very valued member of this lovely community of ours.


you you can't blame me for trying , i don't have many nice cups and i never win anything .(cue violins)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I wrong, or is Bootsie showing 10001 now????


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

As good as Starbucks,

Starbucks is switching to super-auto,

They label assembly line workers as baristas!!!!

Starbucks is just a horrible mermaid that shines out to people who dont know coffee and is fooled to think that they can trust Starbucks...

$$ is bad


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Does he get canonised or get a gong or something now? St Boots the Benevolent or Sir Martin of S****horpe?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

If they were honest, the name would've been "Starbucks Blended Drinks" mate


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think lord boots has a certain ring to it


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Heligan said:


> Congratulation Mrboots. Must have missed some of your posts though, happily I don't remember this category!
> 
> View attachment 8913


smiley faeces!!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

beebah said:


> smiley faeces!!!!


don't forget MR hanky


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Viscount or marquis Boots of Atkinson's Halls.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Baron Boots!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

You forgot another iconic smiley thats eay better.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Realty??

13char


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Congrats Boots. Fantastic effort


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

How about 'PussIn' for 10k posts

Ha Ha Haaa

Uno Leche ....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Well done Boots. As much as 10000 is a meaningless numbers its as good an opportunity as any to say thanks for your input on here. Time for a whip round so we can get you this-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-Espresso-Point-Coffee-Machine-MUST-GO-/321510665478?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item4adb876d06


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Neill said:


> Well done Boots. As much as 10000 is a meaningless numbers its as good an opportunity as any to say thanks for your input on here. Time for a whip round so we cam get you this-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lavazza-Espresso-Point-Coffee-Machine-MUST-GO-/321510665478?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item4adb876d06


The clue is in the listing "Must GO!"


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The clue is in the listing "Must GO!"


I think he's optimistic with the buy it now price.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Neill said:


> I think he's optimistic with the buy it now price.


I think he has put a decimal point in the wrong place.

Still - good to see he gave it a proper clean before taking the photos (for the benefit of Ray - that was sarcasm)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I think he has put a decimal point in the wrong place.
> 
> Still - good to see he gave it a proper clean before taking the photos (for the benefit of Ray - that was sarcasm)


You think it's worth £1800 ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

For Lavazza... I'd pay anything


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on the 10k Boots.

It seems like only a few months ago you got the 5000 club badge, oh wait, it was...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The clue is in the listing "Must GO!"


Even more amusingly, it didn't sell. The reason for the listing being withdrawn was 'an error in the listing' - presumably the bit about it being a coffee machine&#8230;

Seller also has 1 Direction tour programme&#8230;

We really ought not to threaten Lord Boots2U with this kind of thing&#8230;


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Been away for a week, did CC say i was the closest?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep think it was a conspiracy though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wahey! Wanna thank my dad, my wife, my dog and boots of course!!! When do I get me cups?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh and of course CC for thinking up this brilliant game!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Guess the first prize was a conspiracy also, never did receive them....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Would help if you sent me an address !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah that would help...

Ill do it now.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> yeah that would help...
> 
> Ill do it now.


pwned!!


----------

